# Salt bars and fragrance



## dixiedragon (Feb 26, 2016)

So, I'm getting really into salt bars. I've made several batches in the last few weeks. My mold holds a batch with 17 oz of oils and 9.5 oz salt and I use 1 oz of FO. Do you notice that salt bars have any affect on fragrance? I used an FO I've never used before (1 oz sample) and it started off really great...but a few days later it smells a bit sickly.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 26, 2016)

I've only made 3 batches of salt bars total but have never noticed the salt warping/morphing my FOs.  But every single batch got major ash no matter what FO I used!


----------



## traderbren (Feb 26, 2016)

I've made about 6 batches of salt bars. I've noticed some fragrances seem to morph a little. At first. Most recently was a ginger lime FO that smelled great, then gross, and now at 8 wks is back to great. I honestly thought it was me. I use between 50-80% oil weight in salt.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't had a problem with morphing scents. But the ASH....OMG I can't stop the ASH!!!! Hands down my ugliest soaps are salt bars unless I give them a major bath. They look diseased.....:cry:


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 27, 2016)

That's why I'm so into my white salt bars now, can't see the ash :mrgreen:
I've not noticed my EO' going funny.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2016)

I always fragrance my salt bars at 7% fragrance, and I have made a lot of salt bars. I find after time the salt eats up the fragrance and I like to cure for a min of 6 months before taking to market and I normally use 100% salt


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 27, 2016)

I too make a lot of salt bars and like Carolyn find it takes more fragrance. I use 30-40% salt. The salt seems to make the fragrance a bit weak.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 27, 2016)

I've only made 3 batches of salt bars, but I've used 3 different FOs and haven't noticed any morphing.  I use 1 oz ppo and haven't had any problems with maintaining scent, but my youngest is only about 3 months old, so we'll see if that one sticks until it's fully cured.  What FO did you use?

But lo, the ash.  I think the problem stems from having to cut them so early - normally I just keep my soaps covered until they're ready to cut, and I might get a little bit of ash on top.  

But with the salt bars, I have to cut them when they're still warm, so all sides of each bar are exposed while it's still saponifying.  Like Seawolfe, I just go with a white bar.  If I wanted to do colors, I'd probably just get a cavity mold so I could keep them covered longer.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't noticed any ash. Now you've got my wondering what I'm doing wrong! 

Lemon Magnolia and Coconut Milk & Lavender by Just Scent. These were samples so I haven't soaped them before, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2016)

I always make my salt bars in a cavity mold so I don't have to worry about timing the cutting. I only get ash on the exposed side, but there is a lot of it!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't noticed any scent morphing with mine, but then again, the FO's I always seem to put in them happen to be the same ones that are some of my most strongest and long-lasting, such as Salty Sailor or Paradise (both from Daystar), or Mediterranean Sea Salt (from Oregon Trails).

I've never noticed much if any ash on mine at all. However, I do make sure mine go through complete gel before I unmold and cut. It's difficult to tell when salt bars are gelling without poking at the soap (I find the salt disguises it if I'm just going by my eyes), so I watch it like a hawk and poke at it about every 10 to 15 minutes, and as soon as it has firmed back enough from complete gel to be handled without slipping through my fingers like so much goo, I unmold and cut.


IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 27, 2016)

IL - Maybe you're onto something with gel preventing the ash.  I was actually over at dixie's place tonight to pick up supplies and snuggle some puppies.  I also marvelled at her 3 batches of totally un-ashy salt bars.  3 different FOs and all made in individual molds (I also use cavity molds so no difference there).  We were contemplating recipe vs curing conditions vs salt% but I never thought to ask if she gelled hers!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

A few months ago I did a test to see if gel v/s non gel made a difference for me. I made one batch and poured half each into 2 different individual cavity molds. I insulated one on the counter and left the 2nd open to air in a cool place. I left the 1st batch covered and untouched for 24 hours. I popped the 2nd batch out of the molds as soon as they had cooled - probably 2 hours. The 1st batch gave me grief trying to unmold. The bars stuck to the silicone, I had to freeze them for several hours, still stuck, tried again, blah, blah.... I finally just forced them out and they aren't pretty. Interstingly enough, the ash is exactly the same on both batches (every side except the bottom). I have no idea if it's the FO, gel/non-gel or just me being a goofy soaper. I used a 2:1 water/lye ratio and 50% ppo fine sea salt. But I used clay so maybe that's a problem? Scents are still good so no morphing/fading. The soap gremlins were wreaking havoc at my house when I made the salt batch so I'm sure it's their fault, lol.:twisted:


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 28, 2016)

No ash and minimal scent loss. 80-100% salt : oil. Mostly Cedar EO so far. Thinking about some Nag though.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 28, 2016)

I have never seen them gel. I don't put CPOP them like I usually do with my soap, I just pour and leave them. I don't insulate, I don't cover them with Saran wrap. I do cure my soap in a room with a dehumidifier, maybe that makes a difference? Also, I use tap water, not distilled.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 10, 2016)

I've made 2 batches of salt soap, 100% salt to oil, both made in individual cavity silicone moulds, insulated and left to gel completely.

I didn't get any ash! And the scent is holding in both (they're both at 11 weeks cure now). I used Brambleberry's Lemon Verbena in one and an essential oil blend in the other (lavender, peppermint, rosemary and lemongrass).


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 11, 2016)

Oops, sorry, amendment to above post:
I just had a good squiz at my salt soaps and yes, they do have ash.
But because of the nature of the colour I used it isn't noticeable, so I didn't realise they had any.
I used no colour in one batch (so it's white), and with the other I coloured a portion of the batch with blue oxide and swirled it through.
I also sprinkled large sea salt on top which disguised the ash also.


----------

